# Average penis size by country



## phosphor (Mar 18, 2011)

All you little peewee's here are bringing the stats down here. This does not include your shriveled up raisin sacks either. Don't worry, your still HUGE in Japan.


----------



## SFW (Mar 18, 2011)

See, Italians have the same size junk as Nigerians.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 18, 2011)

Now I see why Doms hates on mexico so much, latinos there got a huge burrito white women crave


----------



## SFW (Mar 18, 2011)

New Zealand looks pretty low on this ranking. Isnt the Captain from there?


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's the interactive graph World map of The Penis Size Worldwide (country) by Country - TargetMap

You can mouse over a country to see it's status.

<- married a Hungarian.


----------



## Robalo (Mar 19, 2011)

"Portugal N/D"


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 19, 2011)

I bring the average up in my country. When I die it will return to red.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Mar 19, 2011)

My wife tells me "it's not very big around, but it sure is short!" 

J/K  

I am definatly above average for Japan!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 19, 2011)

8 and 1/2 here.

Im saying cause says my country's average is 5.5


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 19, 2011)

hey here in canada we got something over you guys down in the states


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 19, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> hey here in canada we got something over you guys down in the states


 

i would think all that cold weather and snow would shrivel yalls shit up.


----------



## Imosted (Mar 19, 2011)

^^^lol


----------



## Built (Mar 19, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> hey here in canada we got something over you guys down in the states





klc9100 said:


> i would think all that cold weather and snow would shrivel yalls shit up.




The man has a point. And still, even in the frozen arctic tundra that is Canada - that is to say, WITH shrinkage - our men still manage to impress. 

<holds hand over heart>

♪ "Oh, Canada. ♪♪ 

 <Something something... something in French... >

♪ ♪♪


----------



## karamazov (Mar 19, 2011)

where is the, "average breast size by country list?" or the "most promiscuous women by country list"


----------



## phosphor (Mar 19, 2011)

I saw an episode of manswers and they actually said these worked - the only thing that works to get a bigger hog. Up to 3 extra inches with extra girth. Takes up to 6 months using it 4-6 hours a day though. I think anyone here would do it to get a bigger dick even if they had a horsecock already. I would like them all to feel like virgins... every time. It's a nice feeling to bottom out.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 19, 2011)

Built said:


> The man has a point. And still, even in the frozen arctic tundra that is Canada - that is to say, WITH shrinkage - our men still manage to impress.
> 
> <holds hand over heart>
> 
> ...




Yea but lets not talk about that word premature. We are in a winning roll here.


----------



## stan69 (Mar 19, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i would think all that cold weather and snow would shrivel yalls shit up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 20, 2011)

Can somebody find me a picture of a 3.8 inch penis?  That seems incredibly small for an average.  I feel sorry for Koreans...


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 20, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i would think all that cold weather and snow would shrivel yalls shit up.



+1 unless they are measuring the women! 

lol


----------



## Thugz (Aug 25, 2012)

Us poor Irish get an awful doing on the graph and my penis is like a fucking anaconda...can't understand that smell graph!


----------



## SaddenedKorean (Jan 12, 2014)

That map says Koreans are the smallest in the world. But they measured softies in Korea. As a Korean (with a 16.5cm/6.5 incher) I have to say it bugs me that this kind of unfair map is spreading across the Internet and everyone is buying it. Source: Korean Penis Facts: Koreans have the smallest penises in the world, really?

Thank god for the guy who made that blog. But I think it's still too late...

Cheers.


----------



## SaddenedKorean (Jan 12, 2014)

So this map is not reliable. My opinion.


----------



## SaddenedKorean (Jan 12, 2014)

This map says that Koreans have the smallest penises. But it is a misunderstanding. They measured flaccid penises in Korea. Comparing that to erect penises isn't fair. For erect sizes, Koreans are about the same as other races. Source:  Korean Penis Facts: Koreans have the smallest penises in the world, really?

As a Korean man with 16.5 cm/6.5 incher I have to say it bugs me when an unfair and incorrect map like this is spreading across the Internet and people are buying it.


----------



## SaddenedKorean (Jan 12, 2014)

In Korea, they measured flaccid penises. Comparing that to erect penises is unfair. 

As a Korean with a 16.5cm/6.5-incher I have to say it bugs me when an unfair map like this is spreading across the Internet and people are buying it.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 12, 2014)

Nobody is buying anything.  It's available for free.  

Besides, what are you worried about?


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 13, 2014)

this data is misconstrued we have a lot of jews and Mexicans here


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 13, 2014)

SaddenedKorean said:


> In Korea, they measured flaccid penises. Comparing that to erect penises is unfair.
> 
> As a Korean with a 16.5cm/6.5-incher I have to say it bugs me when an unfair map like this is spreading across the Internet and people are buying it.


go to youporn click on Asian porn and then come back and say this, just sayn


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2014)

http://guyism.com/lifestyle/advice/what-is-the-perfect-penis-size-hot-college-girls-answer.html

What is the perfect penis size? Hot college girls are here with the answer


----------



## maniclion (Jun 2, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> http://guyism.com/lifestyle/advice/what-is-the-perfect-penis-size-hot-college-girls-answer.html
> 
> What is the perfect penis size? Hot college girls are here with the answer



"All depends on the size of his bank account..."  

That would be the most honest answer...


----------



## SinisterMinister (Jun 4, 2014)

I've already been told that while I may not have a Cockzilla down there, I use it well enough to help them bust a few orgasms.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for the OP.....Luckily in Asia, (i'm not small nor big) chick think my c*ck is big.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2014)

http://guyism.com/weird-news/man-arrested-after-multiple-jars-of-penises-found-in-his-home.html

Man arrested after multiple jars of penises found in his home

Grab your junk in sympathy pain for this tale of &#147;whoa!&#148; 

A 52-year-old Croatian man was arrested last week after authorities found jars of human penises soaking in formaldehyde throughout his apartment.

The man, now nicknamed &#147;the penis collector&#148; because Croatians aren&#146;t stellar at nicknames, works as a registered nurse at a local hospital. The penis collector has no previous criminal record. He&#146;s been described as &#147;a family man&#148; by those who knew him well but a few coworkers claim the man often showed up for shifts drunk.

&#147;On behalf of all employees of the hospital, I have to say that we are very unpleasantly surprised by an event that threw a shadow over this hospital,&#148; a hospital spokesperson said. &#147;Our apologies to families of the deceased.&#148;

And exactly how would those people know they&#146;re loved one is missing a dong?

Authorities aren&#146;t sure how the man got so many penises. I don&#146;t think we care to know anyway.

If you&#146;re interested in seeing a shelf full of dicks in a jar, here&#146;s a photo of the man&#146;s collection.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 23, 2014)

^^ WTF is wrong with people


----------



## Bucks10 (Aug 24, 2014)

Guess this guy had a real cock fetish.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Aug 24, 2014)

I am proud that I am bringing up the stats in my country. 7 1/4 here.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 24, 2014)

You cant count the part of the penis that is in your body. Also make sure the ruler says inches not CM.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

